# Penn Brewery Penn Dark Lager



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

This Beer is brewed in Pittsburgh(GO STEELERS!!!), by Penn Brewery.
A full-bodied Lager beer, using 2-row barley malt and Hallertau hops.

My review of this brew is that it's pretty good.It doesn't have any heavy flavor profiles. It is kind of light in character. It has good carbination and finishes clean with a light hoppy after taste.

Probably won't buy it again,cause for what I paid for a 6 pack of this, I can get a 12 pack of Yeungling black and tan.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> This Beer is brewed in Pittsburgh(GO STEELERS!!!), by Penn Brewery.
> A full-bodied Lager beer, using 2-row barley malt and Hallertau hops.
> 
> My review of this brew is that it's pretty good.It doesn't have any heavy flavor profiles. It is kind of light in character. It has good carbination and finishes clean with a light hoppy after taste.
> ...


 thanks for the review, had a couple of penn's brews before, nothing really stood out. IMHO the yuengling porter is much better than the black and tan (i don't like yueng. premium and that's the tan in the b&t) do they sell that down in FL?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

tnip23 said:


> thanks for the review, had a couple of penn's brews before, nothing really stood out. IMHO the yuengling porter is much better than the black and tan (i don't like yueng. premium and that's the tan in the b&t) do they sell that down in FL?


Yes..Yeungling is sold here. I agree, that the Porter is thier best.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'd Agree that the Penn Dark is just a bit above an average beer. I much prefer the Weizen if you like wheat beer I'd give it a try, or the St. Nikolas Bock Bier that is available around xmas


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to like Pen Pilsner when it was served at a few local restaraunts, 
heven't seen it around my parts in a few years though.


----------

